# Failed fet on pgs tested embryo



## Dream come true (Feb 22, 2012)

Ive just had a bfn after a fet. It was my 4th embryo transfer however. The embryo was pgs tested but still it failed to implant. Anyone had anything similar who changed something and went on to have a successful transfer.


----------



## star17 (Oct 31, 2012)

Yes that would be me (fingers crossed!).  I had a number of PGS tested transfers that were negative.  I then moved to Argc and had a successful cycle.  i don't know what caused the difference - it could have been the skill of the doctors (only v senior doctors do collection and transfer), the intense monitoring, the fab embryology team or the massive amount of immune stuff we did.  I suspect all four - but if you haven't looked into immunes I would do so.  (And I don't mean just having intrallipids - I mean having it properly tested and treated as appropriate by someone who properly understands immunes).

I really hope you find your missing piece of the jigsaw and it works for you xxx


----------

